# Telepathic elves...



## Snaga (May 8, 2008)

In Many Partings Elrond, Galadriel and Celeborn talk to each other using their minds. How common was this among the elves, do you think? Are there any other examples of this from Tolkien's writing - I don't know any. Was this something only the 'highest' elves could do, or those who knew each other the best? What do you think?


----------



## Echo (May 8, 2008)

I think that it's something that the highest elves or wizards could do. All 3 of the people you mentioned, Gandalf, Galadriel, and Elrond, are of the highest order of elves. Gandalf is a wizard, and in his previous life, a maia, Galadriel is one of the High Elves who has lived in Valinor, and Elrond is descended from Thingol, Melian the Maia, and Luthien. I think this makes them very special.


----------



## Confusticated (May 8, 2008)

Snaga, the Ainur and elves could and originally did communicate with thought. This is also how true foresight was communicated. Have you heard of the Vinyar Tengwar, the Elvish linguitic periodical? An essay entitled Osanwe-kenta was published in it. It explains that in a world Unmarred everyone would be _open_ to do this if they choose. The physical body is a hindrance to this also but doesn't block it entirely necessarily. The ability is lost when one's mind becomes closed. Usually out of fear. In the case of Melkor, he was able to close his mind off from Manwe. Also, one can not force his way into a mind, any attempt will render it shut. I think something like this happened with Boromir and Galadriel.

The ability was stronger in people who were close with eachother in general because they were open. The keenness of the transition was also dependant on the urgency of it. 

I doubt it was common among elves alone since they were incarnated and had mouths and used speech daily, but I would imagine it was normal in special cases where kinsman were parted and needed emergency messaging. Maybe more common in Aman where the Valar would using this and the land wasn't covered in a shadow of fear all the time.

If anyone likes the essays Quendi and Eldar and Dangweth Pengolodh, I would recommend reading Osanwe-kenta if you get the opportunity and haven't yet, because it has other interesting information especially regarding the relationship of spirit (fear) and body (hroa). And info on Melkor and Manwe's handling of him.


----------



## Snaga (May 9, 2008)

Ah yes. I've heard of that article, but not read it.


----------



## Starbrow (May 9, 2008)

I always thought that their telepathic ability was linked, or at least boosted, by their elven rings.


----------



## Gordis (May 11, 2008)

Starbrow said:


> I always thought that their telepathic ability was linked, or at least boosted, by their elven rings.



I don't think so. The conversation referred to in the first post happened AFTER the One Ring had been destroyed. Thus the Three Rings were already stripped of their power. Also, there was Celeborn in the group - and he never had any ring.
*Nóm* is right - telepathic communications were more widespread, actually all Elves and even Men to some degree had the possibility to communicate by Osanwe.

In LOTR, there were other examples of telepathic communications. At the Ford of Bruinen the nazgul ordered Frodo to stop - telepathically.


> The Riders seemed to sit upon their great steeds like threatening statues upon a hill, dark and solid, while all the woods and land about them receded as if into a mist. Suddenly he knew in his heart that they were silently commanding him to wait. Then at once fear and hatred awoke in him.
> [....]
> In any case he felt that he was commanded urgently to halt. Hatred again stirred in him, but he had no longer the strength to refuse.



At Amon Hen when Frodo put on the Ring, not only Sauron, but also Gandalf were able to reach him - telepathically.


> He heard himself crying out: Never, never! Or was it: Verily I come, I come to you? He could not tell. Then as a flash from some other point of power there came to his mind another thought: Take it off! Take it off! Fool, take it off! Take off the Ring!



However, in the case of Frodo and the nazgul, the communication was likely facilitated by his Morgul wound - he was almost a wraith himself and the Witch-King almost his Master.
In the case of Frodo and Gandalf/Sauron must have been the connection between the wearer of the Ruling Ring and the wielder of one of the Three (Gandalf) or the wielder of three of the Seven and the Nine (Sauron)
Sauron was also able to communicate telepathically with the Nazgul, at least within Mordor (this way he sent them to Orodruin).

There was also a case of Denethor hearing Boromir's horn when his son was perishing at Part Galen - it couldn't have been entirely natural.
Galadriel was able to read thoughts of the Fellowship and offer them choices -again Osanwe.


----------

